# Threadybusters



## Duggo (Dec 29, 2012)

Was wondering if anyone has had much success with the Threadybuster, and if there's a better method when using them.
Just trying to sum up if they are worth the cash.


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

I dont have 30 of them for nothing.......


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

They are very similar to one of the jackalls


----------



## Duggo (Dec 29, 2012)

Sounds like they could be very addictive to buy????
So I'm assuming they are used best with a twitch and pause over a slow roll. I've heard great things about both the Thready's and the Zereks, so was going to give both a hit, just keen to learn more about the thready's, have picked up plenty of info on the Zerek.


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

Mix up the retrieve styles when using threadybusters....worked like a blade, work like a plastic, slow roll, rip them, rattle them or just go nuts with them. Take a tackleback as they snag on sand nearly.


----------



## Duggo (Dec 29, 2012)

Hope there's some around to give a try then, off to hit the Fitroy next weekend, and I'll make sure we've got the lure retriever handy. Can't wait to get up and give em a red hot go.


----------



## Duggo (Dec 29, 2012)

So I'm now on the Capricorn coast with a few threadybusters, they look ok, see how the next couple of days pan out. I can't believe the price of them, let alone the transam's I'm not paying the best part of a bottle of rum for a soft plastic vibe. (Clearly an instant regrettable moment) Roll on the yak times in Yeppoon and the tinny time in the Fitzy


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

The only thing that gets damaged on threadybusters is the hooks, the plastic will outlast them dozens of times over, extremely durable.
I now run Spark Point trebles in 6x on the threadies for a remarkably higher hookup rate (and snag rate).


----------

